# Repositioning driver seat for tall person



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

I am seriously looking at a 1971 GTO hardtop. However, I am 6'8" and it seems more cramped than I remember sitting in a few decades ago.. Is it possible, without doing damage, to unbolt and reposition the seat a few inches back? Any precautions?

Thanks in advance.

Dan


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Dan, Yes, you can move the seat back safely. If you want to HAVE it done, a shop that does resto work can easily fabricate new tabs and USE THE ORIGINAL mounting holes in the floor (important as they are reinforced for strength)....on a lighter note you are 6'8" tall, the reason the car seems "tighter than it did decades ago" is because you are old and fat now......:rofl: ERIC P.S. Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

Excellent. So extend the tabs on the seat, don't screw with the floorboard. Makes sense. Thanks! Now to work on the loan. This 71 is a steal.. 

Thanks for the welcome.

Dan


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep, you can get 2-3 more inches of leg room. Good Luck with the buy, and post pics when you get the car!! E


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

remove tracks from seats, drill new holes in track where seat bolts go thru. good for a couple of inches. bigger issue is space between the seat and the steering wheel.


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

Will look at this solution too once I get her.. I am tall and lean, so not too worried about the space between me and wheel. 

thanks for the help


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.
There are seat "extenders" for sale on ebay, and I'd imagine from restoration sources, that bolt to the floor and the seat to move it back. NO drilling/fabricating required. Can't find the link right now. I'll post when I come across it.


----------



## Pontiacdude (May 4, 2011)

I had same problem with my 68. I saw those extenders on ebay and they were so simple to make. And if you make your own, you can make them longer or shorter if needed. Mine worked out great.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Pontiacdude said:


> I had same problem with my 68. I saw those extenders on ebay and they were so simple to make. And if you make your own, you can make them longer or shorter if needed. Mine worked out great.



That would be the way to go if he has the tools/materials/facility to make them himself....:cool


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks gain for the further suggestions. I have an <excellent> machine shop nearby. A friend there does brilliant work and I think this would be perfect for him.. If someone could post a picture of a good fabrication, or a link to the seat extenders, that would be super. 

Many thanks. Sucks sometimes to be tall! One shold be totally kicked back and taking it all in when driving the greatest car of all time:cool

Dan


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm only 6'1"....my head hits the headliner if I sit straight in a new Cumaro...:lol:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Get a convertible..... :lol:


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

Found this. Looks straight forward and easy.

Seat Track Extension Install - How to increase leg room in your classic car

Dan


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

jigaway said:


> Thanks gain for the further suggestions. I have an <excellent> machine shop nearby. A friend there does brilliant work and I think this would be perfect for him.. If someone could post a picture of a good fabrication, or a link to the seat extenders, that would be super.
> 
> Many thanks. Sucks sometimes to be tall! One shold be totally kicked back and taking it all in when driving the greatest car of all time:cool.
> 
> ...




I'm 6'9" and understand your frustration. I had 2005 GTO seats installed in my 1967 GTO and had them set back so far that I have to move the driver's seat up a little to reach the pedals (just for the hell of it). First time in my life that has happened........Good luck with your project.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Paul, How have you been?? Eric:seeya:


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

ppurfield001 said:


> I'm 6'9" and understand your frustration. I had 2005 GTO seats installed in my 1967 GTO and had them set back so far that I have to move the driver's seat up a little to reach the pedals (just for the hell of it). First time in my life that has happened........Good luck with your project.


I am wanting to do a full custom interior in my 69 Custom-S to GTO resto-mod. I have looked at several options for new seats but I am definitely going with heated electric seats and I am wondering, when you installed the modern GTO seats did you use existing mounting holes in the floorboard or did you drill new ones? I was under the car yesterday when we were pulling the auto shifter and linkage and it's easy to see the stock mounting plates and it's obvious they are reinforced. What I am wondering is can I just weld some reinforcement in there and mount whatever seats I get safely and securely? I won't be modding the seat belts, so they will still be solidly attached, but I would like the security of knowing the seats are in there as solidly as was intended from the factory. 

Thanks,
S


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

S, I am in the process of doing a 67 resto-modo-frankensteino right now.....the FRONT seats are very compatable with our cars. The REAR seats need a lot of mods. The 2004-06 GTO seat tracks need to be modified and lowered to fit the A body floor. The mounting pionts at the floor must be moved(and reinforced), or adaptor brakets fabricated. Not too hard, but very important safety wise. Eric P.S. Also see member CRUSTYSACK's 65 GTO build.:cheers


----------

